# Problems with gushing shots



## ETX1 (Apr 3, 2017)

I have had the Silvia since 2006 and it has been very loyal over the years.

The grinder is a Mignon with two month old blades, weigh my freshly roasted beans with every shot and surf temp.

This last year I sort of neglected it regarding descaling and backflushing and over the last month have been having major problems.

From my recollection the first problem started when no water was coming out of the brew head, descaled it and backflushed and it seemed fine and back to normal.

After a couple of days the machine started tripping, (since the tripping I noticed the power light was very faint and hardly can tell the light is on).

Noticed water under the drip tray and realised I had a leak, opened it up and there was corrosion all around the boiler so got a new gasket and new screws.

Since that time the shots are just spurting out from the portafilter like there is no resistance, a similar effect as if the beans are old but even worse than that.

Have put a new OPV , new pump, and a new solenoid and still same problem.

Turned the pressure down to 9 bar and no difference, grinder at its finest grind with two different types of freshly roasted beans from a supplier I have been using for years.

Also just got some new freshly roasted beans from another supplier and no difference, basically cannot choke the machine even at the finest grind which I used to be able to do easily before so something is not right.

Today got a new power switch and still the light on it is very faint, have to get close and put a hand over it to make out it is on.

Any idea what is going on as I have run out of ideas.


----------



## ETX1 (Apr 3, 2017)

An update for anyone interested, turned out the Mignon burrs were misaligned.

Never suspected it as the burrs were only a few months old however I should have as the grind did look coarser and the baskets with the usual measured weight were fuller.

Found out by accident as rotated the nut at the top by hand with the hopper off and the burrs started catching on one side.

Oh well at least got to the bottom off it.


----------

